# My wife’s sister has been touchy and flirty



## Louiesweet143 (Apr 1, 2019)

Ladies I need your opinion. I’m in a great marriage for 8 years. My sil has always been lurking around as the 3rd wheel which I don’t mind cause my wife is close with her. I’m the past my sil would subtly bump me with her butt when we were around the family. She would never be direct. It was always indirect touching or asking if I can help her with something. We never talk or text one on one as everything is through my wife. 

Starting this year my wife cancelled her gym membership which we all had. Slowly my sil would seek me out and end up taking a yoga class that I would take. Recently she asked me to workout with her and literally showed me her everything when working out and asking if I can show her proper form. 

My wife and I are starting a business with sil and we have a group chat. Sometimes they together mess around and use sexual innuendos and once I join my wife would go nuts as if I’m the cause of flirting and how inappropriate I can be! But they both start it. Lately I’ve been very distant and they both ask why I’m being shy. My wife acts completely against us working out together without her but I’m getting mixed signals as to why her sister ends up at the gym when I’m working out. At times she is flirty but then disappears. 

I’m lost In this cause my wife and I are both conservatives without children. What is driving her sister to make advances like this. It only has become more and more. Also, my wife and her sister are extremely close which I don’t mind. 

Any guidance? If I question anything then the subject quickly changes as if I’m clueless.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Your' wife is having a dilemma, she is in a pickle.

She loves her sister, she loves you

She wants to keep your' pickle to herself, knowing the sister loves the same one, yours'.

She is balancing traitorously thin relative blood with a thick, stick-slipping marriage.

You had best stick in the thick of your marriage.

Avoid the sister. 

Keep your pickle in a jar, in your wife's oven.





[THM]- Lilith


----------



## Louiesweet143 (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes my pickle is in the jar. So my wife knows the sister is doing this? I cannot avoid the sister she is always around. She’s coming over tonight! I’m not sure if she’s teasing for attention or what


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hey Romeo,you’re back.
Last week it was your wife’s best friend who was hitting on you,this week it’s her sister. 
Is your wife’s mother around?


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: My wife’s sister has been touchy and flirty*



Andy1001 said:


> Hey Romeo,you’re back.
> Last week it was your wife’s best friend who was hitting on you,this week it’s her sister.
> Is your wife’s mother around?


I was just about to say this fantasy....err...I mean story, sounds REALLY familiar. 

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/new-m...been-married-8-years-but-just-never-paid.html


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

What a coincidence that your wife's BFF and SIL both are flirting with you the exact same way. I'm guessing that your wife, BFF, and SIL are all in on it. Maybe for a TV prank show? Check for hidden cameras everywhere you go. Ask everyone at the gym if they are in on it and if they're recording you.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Change your cologne. Get a bad haircut. That should fix it.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: My wife’s sister has been touchy and flirty*

According to your original post, you, your wife, and your wife's BFF were in business together. Now your SIL is joining the business too?

Getting pretty crowded in that "business" ain't it?>


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

You'll just have to get used to the idea that you are so hot that women can't keep their butts off of you. Poor you.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*Re: My wife’s sister has been touchy and flirty*

When is Spring Break over?

Just curious.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Next week .... it's Grandma.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

We need to hear about the "hot" girl next door now.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

.... not long and we'll be hearing about the boss's wife.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

And by "girl", I mean young woman.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: My wife’s sister has been touchy and flirty*



She'sStillGotIt said:


> When is Spring Break over?
> 
> Just curious.


On TAM, it’s year round.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: My wife’s sister has been touchy and flirty*

I think it is pretty clear that your wife wants to have a threesome with you and her sister. Her actions make that obvious.

I say the next time you are around both of them, just take your pants off and say 'Dinner is served' like this:


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*Re: My wife’s sister has been touchy and flirty*

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^
The Hormone Monster!! I love Big Mouth!


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: My wife’s sister has been touchy and flirty*

You know....one of the oldest sexual fantasies of many men is twins....or sisters in a threesome. I have never understood this. Ewww...they are related!!!!! With that said I feel bad now for jacking this thread selfishly. I might even ban myself from here for a while I feel so bad.. Sorry OP, I hope you get all the advice and help this place has to offer.


----------

